# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Playas de agua dulce

## ben-amar

http://elviajero.elpais.com/articulo...lpepuvia_1/Tes



VAMOS A...
Las mejores playas de agua dulce

Una bandera azul, símbolo de calidad playera, ondea en el interior de Extremadura. El embalse de Orellana La Vieja completa una selección de playas de interior para un verano diferente, y más económico

REBECA VIZCAÍNO - 13/07/2010
El sol, la playa y... el río. O un tranquilo pantano de aguas cristalinas y practicantes de wind-surf. Aunque el mar quede lejos, el chiringuito de rigor no falla. Aguas turquesas en plena llanura manchega, una bandera azul, símbolo de calidad playera, en el interior de Extremadura o la playa de Vitoria. Propuestas playeras de interior para un verano diferente y más económico.

01 'Playita' en Grazalema

Sin arena ni olas, pero con chiringuitos y sombrillas. El río Galindón, a su paso por la provincia de Sevilla, regala a los habitantes del municipio de San Nicolás del Puerto una zona apta para el baño y el disfrute del buen tiempo estival. Sus aguas, retenidas por unas compuertas, favorecen la formación de un arenal de interior pero de ambiente muy playero. Las aguas fresquitas y limpias del Galindón ofrecen una de las playas fluviales de Andalucía mejor acondicionadas, donde combatir el caluroso verano sevillano.

Más cerca de la costa, justo al pie de la Sierra de Monte Prieto, es posible zambullirse en La Playita, como popularmente conocen en Cádiz la Playa de Zahara de la Sierra. Un espacio salvaje dentro del Parque Natural de la Sierra de Grazalema, con todas las comodidades para disfrutar de un día de campo con baño incluido.

El Pantano de Iznájar, entre Córdoba, Málaga y Granada, completa la trilogía andaluza con la Playa de Valdearenas, que permite además de un buen chapuzón, despliega aéreas alternativas para un día al aire libre, como un vuelo en parapente.

www.iznajar.net



FOTOGRAFÍA - Lagunas de Ruidera
Lagunas de Ruidera
Panorámica de las Lagunas de Ruidera, Ciudad Real
CARLOS PASCUAL - 13/07/2010


FOTOGRAFÍA - Pantano de San Juan
Pantano de San Juan
Una mujer lee un libro mientras su compañero toma el sol, en una playa del pantano de San Juan, Madrid
CARLOS ROSILLO - 13/07/2010



FOTOGRAFÍA - Wakeboard en Madrid
Wakeboard en Madrid
Un practicante de wakeboard se prepara para entrenar en el pantano de San Juan, Madrid
SANTI BURGOS - 13/07/2010
02 Bandera azul sin costa

Extremadura presume de tener la primera playa que consigue una bandera azul, reconocido certificado de calidad, lejos del mal. Conocida como la Costa Dulce, el embalse de Orellana La Vieja, en Badajoz. Una playa de interior equipada plataformas para tomar el sol, arena y césped, chiringuitos y merenderos. Todo lo necesario, en definitiva, para pasar un auténtico día playero a remojo bajo el sólido sol extremeño. Para los más inquietos no falta una surtida oferta de deportes acuáticos: vela, piragüismo, esquí acuático...
03 Turquesas y manchegas

El Parque Natural de las Lagunas de Ruidera mezcla su valiosa y rica diversidad biológica con propuestas más lúdicas, que permiten también disfrutar de un paraje natural protegido. Por ejemplo, un refrescante baño bajo el sol de La Mancha.

Con un clima mediterráneo templado en plena llanura manchega, este complejo natural formado por 15 lagunas se estira a lo largo de 30 kilómetros en el valle del Alto Guadiana. Aguas transparentes de un intenso y sorprendente azul turquesa aguardan a todos aquellos que deciden tomar el sol sobre hierba en lugar de arena. Además, una excelente y tupida red de rutas y senderos permite alternar baño y solárium natural con recorridos a pie, en bicicleta o en 4x4, entre otras actividades.

www.lagunasderuidera.es
04 Oasis leonés

Comodidad, una tupida arboleda de chopos y una sombreada playa fluvial a orillas del río Órbigo aguardan en el pueblo de Cimanes del Téjar, a poco más de media hora de la capital leonesa. Un espacio natural libre y gratuito, que ofrece la posibilidad de disfrutar de una jornada acuática a muchos kilómetros de la costa más cercana. Además, el recinto cuenta con bar y puesto de comidas, merendero, zona de recreo para los más pequeños y aparcamiento.
05 Pesquera de agua dulce

Cerca de la población turolense de Beceite, se despliega un espacio natural vertebrado por el río Ulldemó hasta su confluencia con el río Matarraña y conocido como La Pesquera. Declarado como Lugar de Interés Comunitario, este espacio protegido es una excelente opción para quienes gustan de una propuesta fluvial de baño: un sistema de pozas con aguas cristalinas y estimulante temperatura. Excelente alternativa para una escapada en familia que busca la tranquilidad lejos del ruido la ciudad.
06 La playa de Vitoria

A escasos 17 kilómetros de Vitoria-Gasteiz, la localidad de Landa pasa por ser, coloquialmente, la playa de la capital alavesa. Esta pequeña población a orillas del generoso embalse de Ullibarri-Gamboa, une al atractivo del Parque Provincial de Landa, el acondicionamiento de una zona de baño de 400 metros de longitud, y equipada con duchas, aseos, aparcamiento, zonas ajardinadas, mesas y asadores.

Las comodidades, que en superficie incluyen un carril bici que conecta directamente con la capital alavesa, continúan bajo el agua, pues el farragoso fondo ha sido sustituido por piedra y gravilla para evitar la molesta presencia de algas, haciendo de esta franja playera un lugar apropiado para niños y mayores. Éstos pueden alternar baños con actividades acuáticas en alguno de los tres lagos artificiales que integran esta área fluvial, como piragüismo, competiciones de remo, wind-surf y vela ligera.

www.alava.net
07 Pantano de San Juan (Madrid)

Las primeras estribaciones de la Sierra de Gredos habilitan el único embalse que se permite disfrutar de deportes acuáticos, con y sin motor, en la Comunidad de Madrid. Y un buen chapuzón también, claro. El Pantano de San Juan, conocida alternativa acuática para los calurosos veranos de la capital, despliega además un espacio natural que incluye propuestas para los de secano (hasta escalada deportiva). Dotado de alojamientos de todo tipo y las mejores condiciones, esta área garantiza descanso y desconexión a pocos kilómetros de la gran ciudad.

www.clubdenavegacion.com

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estos dias que estoy en el pueblo me he acercado varias veces a la playa de San Nicolás, pero las horas aptas para el baño son de 12:00 a 18:00 porque en las otras horas hace frsco, además el agua del rio está... si digo fría me quedo corto.

Gracias por la información ben-amar.

----------

